# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسی که روزانه خونده بعد لیسانس کنکور بده پزشکی قبول شه باید هزینه پردیس بده؟؟؟!!

## Bahar1377

سلام به کمکتون احتیاج دارم
آیا کسی که روزانه خونده بعد لیسانس کنکور بده و پزشکی روزانه قبول شه باید هزینه ی پردیس و بده؟
هر کی یه چیزی میگه.  دچار سردرگمی شدم. ممنون میشم جواب بدید. لطفا اگه میتونید با سندی از سایت سنجش و یا دفترچه انتخاب رشته پارسال جوابم و بدید تا از این همه شک و دودلی دربیام.
مرسی از همتون

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام به کمکتون احتیاج دارم
> آیا کسی که روزانه خونده بعد لیسانس کنکور بده و پزشکی روزانه قبول شه باید هزینه ی پردیس و بده؟
> هر کی یه چیزی میگه.  دچار سردرگمی شدم. ممنون میشم جواب بدید. لطفا اگه میتونید با سندی از سایت سنجش و یا دفترچه انتخاب رشته پارسال جوابم و بدید تا از این همه شک و دودلی دربیام.
> مرسی از همتون


وا!!!! خب معلومه که نه چه ربطی داره اخه
 کاری به گذشتت که ندارن چه لیسانس باشی یا نباشی وقتی کنکور بدی مثل بقیه داوطلبین 18سالع ای هستی که دارن کنکور میدن همین

----------


## Colonius

قدیما اینطوری بود که باطل شد

----------


## Bahar1377

> وا!!!! خب معلومه که نه چه ربطی داره اخه
>  کاری به گذشتت که ندارن چه لیسانس باشی یا نباشی وقتی کنکور بدی مثل بقیه داوطلبین 18سالع ای هستی که دارن کنکور میدن همین


از دوستان شنیدم چون یه بار دولت خرج تحصیل داده دفعه ی بعد حتی اگه روزانه قبول شی خودت باید خرجت و بدی!

----------


## Bahar1377

> قدیما اینطوری بود که باطل شد


وااای خدا کنه اینی که میگی باشه.

----------


## telma_alen

> از دوستان شنیدم چون یه بار دولت خرج تحصیل داده دفعه ی بعد حتی اگه روزانه قبول شی خودت باید خرجت و بدی!



 میگن قدیما اینطور بوده 
من ندیدم  نیست

----------


## Dean

دیوان عدالت اداری لغوش کرد. 
هزینه ای پرداخت نمیکنید

----------


## rozhano

> سلام به کمکتون احتیاج دارم
> آیا کسی که روزانه خونده بعد لیسانس کنکور بده و پزشکی روزانه قبول شه باید هزینه ی پردیس و بده؟
> هر کی یه چیزی میگه.  دچار سردرگمی شدم. ممنون میشم جواب بدید. لطفا اگه میتونید با سندی از سایت سنجش و یا دفترچه انتخاب رشته پارسال جوابم و بدید تا از این همه شک و دودلی دربیام.
> مرسی از همتون


ببخشید من یه سوال داشتم ازتون
چه رشته هایی اگه لیسانسشو داشته باشیم بعدا میتونیم بریم پزشکی؟
میشه درباره ازمونش توضیح بدید یکم؟ممنون از وقتی که میذارید

----------


## Bahar1377

من شنیدم از پیرا پزشکی و حتی از زیست سلولی مولکولی میشه رفت.  اما راستش دقیق نمیدونم. حتی کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده میتونه اون آزمون و بده .
این آزمون سالی یکباره تعداد خیییلی کمی میگیره ممکنه از کل کشور ۱۰ نفر بگیره. فقط دانشگاه تهران پذیرش داره. بعد مصاحبه داره که باز شنیده شده اونجا پارتی بازی میشه. اغلب بچه ها ترجیح میدن یه سال برای کنکور سراسری بخونن تا اون آزمون.
از شرایط ثبت نامش اینه که سنت نباید بیشتر از ۲۵ باشه، باید مدرک زبان تافل یا آیلس داشته باشی، معدل دیپلمت بالای ۱۸ باشه. اگه پسری کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت باید داشته باشی.
البته یه سری استثناها مثل سربازی، مدال طلا المپیاد و جز نخبگان بودن میتونه شرط سنی و افزایش و معدل دیپلمو کاهش بده.

----------


## Gladiolus

تا سال ۹۵ اینا این قانون بود و لغو شد و الان 
نمیخواد شهریه بدن

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام به کمکتون احتیاج دارم
> آیا کسی که روزانه خونده بعد لیسانس کنکور بده و پزشکی روزانه قبول شه باید هزینه ی پردیس و بده؟
> هر کی یه چیزی میگه.  دچار سردرگمی شدم. ممنون میشم جواب بدید. لطفا اگه میتونید با سندی از سایت سنجش و یا دفترچه انتخاب رشته پارسال جوابم و بدید تا از این همه شک و دودلی دربیام.
> مرسی از همتون


من خودم تو همین شرایطم. خیر هزینه ای پرداخت نمیکنیم :Yahoo (1): 
اون ازمون لیسانس به پزشکیو برادرانه بهت میگم بیخیالش شو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza333

> من خودم تو همین شرایطم. خیر هزینه ای پرداخت نمیکنیم
> اون ازمون لیسانس به پزشکیو برادرانه بهت میگم بیخیالش شو


الان از انتخاب پزشکی راضی هستی؟ یعنی نمیگی کاش همون رشته ی قبلی و ادامه میدادی یا رشته ی دیگری میخوندی؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> من خودم تو همین شرایطم. خیر هزینه ای پرداخت نمیکنیم
> اون ازمون لیسانس به پزشکیو برادرانه بهت میگم بیخیالش شو


چه عااااالی، میتونم بپرسم شما قبلا چه رشته ای میخوندید ؟ البته اگه دوست داشتید بگید

----------


## saeid_NRT

> الان از انتخاب پزشکی راضی هستی؟ یعنی نمیگی کاش همون رشته ی قبلی و ادامه میدادی یا رشته ی دیگری میخوندی؟


خیلی سوال پیچیده ای پرسیدی :Yahoo (76):  پر از اما و اگر و ای کاش و ...
ولی در کل اره راضیم. هر چند فرصت های زیادی رو از دست دادم هزینه های زیادی کردم( منظورم هزینه مالی نیست) و این رضایتمم به خاطر پول نیس چون پولی در کار نیس تو پزشکی. 
کلا بیای پزشکی متوجه میشی که به صورت سینوسی یه بار عاشق پزشکی هستی یه بار متنفری :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> چه عااااالی، میتونم بپرسم شما قبلا چه رشته ای میخوندید ؟ البته اگه دوست داشتید بگید


شیمی کاربردی سراسری تبریز روزانه

----------


## Bahar1377

> شیمی کاربردی سراسری تبریز روزانه


چه خوب که تونستید بجنگید و به هدفتون رسیدید. لیسانس گرفتید یا بعد از چند ترم انصراف دادید؟
یعنی چند سالگی وارد پزشکی شدید؟ ببخشید من اینقدر سوال میکنم. به نوعی شما رو باید الگو قرار بدم.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> چه خوب که تونستید بجنگید و به هدفتون رسیدید. لیسانس گرفتید یا بعد از چند ترم انصراف دادید؟
> یعنی چند سالگی وارد پزشکی شدید؟ ببخشید من اینقدر سوال میکنم. به نوعی شما رو باید الگو قرار بدم.


الگو که فکر نمیکنم عاقلانه باشه :Yahoo (76): 
مدرکمو گرفتم. ۲۳ ۲۴ بودم. نگو که داری واسه بعد لیسانست نقشه میچینی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Bahar1377

> الگو که فکر نمیکنم عاقلانه باشه
> مدرکمو گرفتم. ۲۳ ۲۴ بودم. نگو که داری واسه بعد لیسانست نقشه میچینی


راستش من سه چهار ساله درگیر کنکورم. هرسال پیراپزشکی قبول میشم نمیرم. از طرفی افسردگی هم گرفتم و قرص میخورم. امیدوارم امسال همون رشته هایی که قبلا آوردم و بتونم بیارم. چون  کنکور امسال یه جوری بود و میدونم که خوب ندادم. به هر حال امسال هرچی بیارم میرم. اما من نمیتونم پزشکی فراموش کنم. چون از بچگیم دوسش داشتم‌.. نمیخوام حسرت شه برام.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> سلام به کمکتون احتیاج دارم
> آیا کسی که روزانه خونده بعد لیسانس کنکور بده و پزشکی روزانه قبول شه باید هزینه ی پردیس و بده؟
> هر کی یه چیزی میگه.  دچار سردرگمی شدم. ممنون میشم جواب بدید. لطفا اگه میتونید با سندی از سایت سنجش و یا دفترچه انتخاب رشته پارسال جوابم و بدید تا از این همه شک و دودلی دربیام.
> مرسی از همتون


خیر. کاملا رایگان است. سند هم خواستی بگو رای دیوان و یا دفترچه دانشگاه رو نشونت بدم.

----------

